# DFWAPC Christmas Party



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks to Shane and Mike for hosting the party for the third year running! I think that three years a tradition makes. It was nice to see everyone. We missed some of you. (You know who you are!)

I took a bunch of snaps and loaded them into a photosynth. I suggest the best way to view them is to just click play and watch it go.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Mike & Shane for hosting this years party at your pad.

*Pocket Knife Found:* I mistankenly picked up someone's else pocket knife at the party thinking it was mine that fell out of my pocket. Just PM me so I can get it back to you.

Paula Deen Southern Style Beer Bread
For the bread I brought today I used three box mixes of Paula Deen Southern Style Beer Bread. The recipe called for one bottle of beer per box mix. I used two bottle of Ed Hardy Premium Beer and 12 oz of Honey Mead. The recipe called for 3 TB of butter per mix. I used salted real butter. I found the mixes at BigLots.


----------



## Northtexaswilds (Nov 21, 2010)

great pics! I went today but was kinda shy and didnt know how to get in the mix of things, but im travis. I was the guy with the ponytail and the blue leather jacket.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

cool photos, there is a lot of them thanks mike and shane for hosting...


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Northtexaswilds said:


> great pics! I went today but was kinda shy and didnt know how to get in the mix of things, but im travis. I was the guy with the ponytail and the blue leather jacket.


glad you came....it was my 2nd meeting so I too am kind of "shy" but you just start saying Hi and introducing yourself.....great bunch of folks with a ton of knowledge....hope you got some plants as there were plenty

thank you Mike & Shane for your hospitality and your generosity....love the loft and can't wait to see the new one when you get all moved


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Great meeting, many thanks to Mike and Shane! You even kept my non-aquarium-keeping partner entertained with all your wonderful toys, gadgets, and devices.

Travis, please come to more meetings, and don't be shy.


----------



## Northtexaswilds (Nov 21, 2010)

Im sure i will be at the next one  or at least i will try to be, school permitting


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

once again thanks for hosting, it was HC(dwarf baby tears) that was growing emerged above the 240g right? I got a sample of it, and i'm wondering if that is what it is.(to make sure it is what I think it is.).


----------



## EKLiu (Apr 4, 2010)

It was nice meeting everyone at the party. Kudos to Mike and Shane for hosting. Also thanks to Frank of Metrofishofdallas for the free fish food samples.

Macfan, just lemme know if you need a hand moving those tanks. 


Eric


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

I hated to have to miss it. Seems like everybody had a great time.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

We had a great time. 

Thanks so much Mike and Shane for your hospitality. Love the little clown loach commemorative plaques. So nice of you to do. What is the name of the inventor of the puzzle we bought?


----------

